# Failed on RMD160 verification

## uhai

Hallo,

hier taucht jetzt dieser Fehler auf:

```
Emerging (1 of 3) sci-geosciences/josm-1.5_p1348

>>> Downloading 'http://josm.openstreetmap.de/download/josm-snapshot-1348.jar'

--2009-02-01 12:55:00--  http://josm.openstreetmap.de/download/josm-snapshot-1348.jar

Auflösen des Hostnamen »josm.openstreetmap.de«.... 217.20.115.65

Verbindungsaufbau zu josm.openstreetmap.de|217.20.115.65|:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 200 OK

Länge: 3788693 (3,6M) [application/java-archive]

In »/usr/portage/distfiles/josm-snapshot-1348.jar« speichern.

100%[==================================================>] 3.788.693   1,20M/s   in 3,0s

2009-02-01 12:55:03 (1,20 MB/s) - »/usr/portage/distfiles/josm-snapshot-1348.jar« gespeichert [3788693/3788693]

('Failed on RMD160 verification', 'b0cfb14b9a305ff39d361be1051f84390363d6b0', 'a93eeb36dc4256c464fe662f49ed894e634e23bf')

!!! Fetched file: josm-snapshot-1348.jar VERIFY FAILED!

!!! Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

!!! Got:      b0cfb14b9a305ff39d361be1051f84390363d6b0

!!! Expected: a93eeb36dc4256c464fe662f49ed894e634e23bf

Refetching... File renamed to '/usr/portage/distfiles/josm-snapshot-1348.jar._checksum_failure_.QEDXPL'

!!! Couldn't download 'josm-snapshot-1348.jar'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'sci-geosciences/josm-1.5_p1348', Log file:

 *  '/home/uhai/Fotos/portage/sci-geosciences/josm-1.5_p1348/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge sci-geosciences/josm-1.5_p1348, Log file:

>>>  '/home/uhai/Fotos/portage/sci-geosciences/josm-1.5_p1348/temp/build.log'
```

Die Forumsuche ergab, dass man den tarball löschen soll, um den Fehler zu beseitigen. Leider hat das nichts gebracht....

Was kann ich sonst noch probieren? 

uhai

----------

## Max Steel

Dagegen hilft wenn möglich ein wenig warten, nach einem Tag ist der Fehler meist beseitigt, du kannst im gleichen Aufwisch auch noch nen Bug-Report machen, wenn es ihn nicht schon gibt, davor aber noch mal syncen und wieder versuchen.

Wenn es schnell gehen muss auch nochmal syncen und wenns immer noch so ist ebuild <ebuild> manifest ausführen.

bzw. beim jeweiligen Ebuild-Maintainer reporten.

Bei mir ist besates Ebuild noch nicht im Tree.

----------

## uhai

Hallo Max Steel,

josm ist der Karteneditor zum openstreetmap-Projekt. Leider kommt das Ding nur als manuelle Installation oder über ein Layman-Overlay.

Ich habe neu gesynct und dann 

```
ebuild /usr/portage/local/layman/openstreetmap/sci-geosciences/josm/josm-1.5_p1348.ebuild manifest
```

 probiert.

Leider ist der Fehler geblieben...

Klappt das mit Overlays nicht?

Jedenfalls werde ich den Maintainer anschreiben...

Danke für den tip 

uhai

----------

## dertobi123

Grundsätzlich schadet es nicht, bereits im ersten Post zu erwähnen, dass ein 3rd party overlay das Problem verursacht ...

----------

## uhai

@dertobi123:

Entschuldigung, mir ging es auch weniger um das spezielle Packet als vielmehr um eine allgemeinere Lösung wie z.B:

```
emerge --force ebuild
```

um die Prüfung in einem speziellen Fall zu übergehen. Aber das sit wohl nicht möglich, zumindest konnte ich nichts finden....

uhai

----------

## Max Steel

Okay, also normalerweise ist dir mit der ebuild <ebuild> manifest schon sehr geholfen, wenn auch nur bedingt, also nur dann wenn du der Quelle vertraust und deinem Rechner das er nicht infiltriert wurde.

Für spzielle Fälle ist ebuild <ebuild> manifest --force besser (wenn mehrere Dateien eine fehlerhafte manifest haben, z.B.) und falls es ohne neue manifest gehen soll kannst du ebuild <ebuild> merge --skip-manifest benutzen.

Vorausgesetzt du traust dem Braten.

(emerge nutzt nichts anderes als ebuild, es schmückt das ganze nur etwas aus.

ebuild ist auch portage.

also zum unmergen einfach emerge --unmerge (-C) josm oder aber ebuild <ebuild> unmerge, kommt aufs gleiche raus.

per ebuild kannst du eben noch temporäre Ebuilds austesten.)

----------

